# Does the water need to be pressurised in order to get to the solenoid valve?



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi,

Trying to trace the pipe from the mains to the solenoid valve (which I've disconnected) (the machine is a 2 group Izzo Pompei) - I cannot blow air through it - it feels like it's blocked . Does it mean there is limescale or is there any pressure reduction system somewhere? If I need to descale the pipe/junction - do I just pour vinegar? Can post pictures but can't see that I'm doing anything wrong...

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

A photograph of what exactly you are trying to do might help.

De-scaling is usually done with citric acid crystals dissolved in water.


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi and thanks your replying - I'm attaching 2 photos - the water coming into the machine through the braided mains hose. The water comes to a junction - to the left into the manual top-up and right towards the solenoid valve. Manual top up is plumbed into the pipe that takes water into the boiler. The solenoid valve has been taken out - so the water/air should be coming out.... but it's not. Please see the photos.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Where does the braided hose you are blowing into lead? The fact you are "blowing" into it does not necessarily mean it is blocked, the pressure you are able to achieve is negligible compared with the pressure that the water produces.

Have you had the machine running ? Was there a problem ? OR is it new to you and you have found a problem ?


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

HI, the braided hose leads to where the caption says "mains coming into the machine" - then it gets to the T junction - left (as the picture shows) - towards the manual valve and right towards the first picture (and solenoid valve which is not there - so just open pipe).

I've just bought the machine - never had it running because the solenoid valve had that connector broken off. Just trying to ensure that everything is fine before I plumb it in. Thanks.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The normal sequence of events is:

* mains water supply - braided hose - inlet solenoid valve - manifold (where water splits to boiler & heat exchangers).

The inlet solenoid valve can sometimes be on the other side of the manifold

Pump can be either side of inlet solenoid valve.

There is usually a one -way ball valve inside the manifold, so your puffing may well not work !

You can try turning on the mains water supply SLOWLY to check the flow through the braided hose, etc.


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

HI espressotechno,

I don't have a pump - through the manifold it goes either to the solenoid valve or manual override and then both into the boiler.

One way ball valve sounds probably right. I haven't got yet where to plumb it in, but i'll play carefully and hopefully that's it. I was expecting that the water / air would go through the manifold without any hindrance, but obviously not ;-)

thanks!


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for everyone's help - I've resolved the initial problems and plumbed the machine in. At the moment I'm refilling the boiler with the manual override valve, but can hear the solenoid valve clicking. Not sure if the glass sight is only covering a litre or so that it constantly tops up? I also disconnected the top heating element, so running on roughly 2300W. Takes a bit of time to warm up. The pressure gauge goes to just shy of 1.5bars. Plenty of steam and coffee great even without having everything perfectly dialed. Using a single portafilter at the moment with 8 grams of coffee. The only interesting thing is that the used coffee is wettish? I'll post the picture in the relevant area...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

1.5 bar of steam pressure is too high - it's may be very close to blowing the boiler safety valve.

Adjust the pressure switch for a pressure of 1.0-1.1 bar. You may find that the resulting brew is sweeter.....


----------



## martinprogrammer (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for this. It was set for 1.4 bars and I upped it a bit because 1.5 is right in the middle (top) of the scale. I'll revise it down and see what happens. Should I measure the temperature of water coming out of the group? Should I be looking for something in the low nineties (Centrigrade)?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

martinprogrammer said:


> Thanks for this. It was set for 1.4 bars and I upped it a bit because 1.5 is right in the middle (top) of the scale. I'll revise it down and see what happens. Should I measure the temperature of water coming out of the group? Should I be looking for something in the low nineties (Centrigrade)?


To measure the temperature on the group, unless you have a Scace device, it can be rather hit and miss and inaccurate.

There are techniques with polystyrene cups, but I notice that water loses heat rather fast once exposed to the environment.

Best thing is to guide by taste. Providing all the other things are good (grind, distribution, dose), the rule is that if it is sour, increase the temp. If it is bitter, decrease the temp.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Reducing the steam pressure from 1.5 bar to 1.0/1.1 bar will drop the water temp. by a few degrees. Your taste buds are the best indicator for your best brew !


----------

